# Paul's Commentary on Genesis 25:23



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 4, 2007)

Paul has a profound commentary on Genesis 25:23. This coupled with Exodus 33 and hints from passges in Exodus 4, 7 and 10 make up the exposition of Paul's view of the relationship of Jacob and Esau to God's glory.

_February 4, 2007
__Election Part 2 Paul's Commentary on Jacob and Esau, Genesis 25:23_
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon


----------

